# Im going to jump out my window.



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

There are strict regulations on these things for a reason. I hate wire as fencing. It's hard enough for humans to see, and that's with us knowing that it's there. She's right, some horses don't see it. Or they do see it, but when they panic, they forget it's there, and get tangled in it. Wire cuts very easily. Even if he doesn't go 'right throuh' it, part of him will, and you're left with a nasty vet bill to sew him back together. Add to that the fact that your horse is a BLM and has probably never been put on pasture with wire, it sounds like a giant vet bill waiting to happen. 
If I remember correctly, this is your first horse, right? It might be a good idea to pick this woman's brain about BLM mustang care, she seems to know what she's talking about, and she also seems kind enough to explain things. Does your horse have a pasture-mate?


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope, he's in a large round corral. With the 1x1s he'll be fine right? able to see the fencing? I'm getting 5 1x1s per section so theres no missing them.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

And the wire is coated in thick plastic. It's smooth and not harsh


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are the requirements, as per the BLM website:

"Fencing material should be 2x6 inch wooden planks spaced no more than one foot apart, rounded pipes, poles, or similar materials that do not pose a hazard to the animal. *Small mesh, heavy gauge, woven wire fencing with a 2x6 inch board along the top, center and bottom is acceptable"*
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/requirements.php

1 row of 1x1s won't be adequate. It sounds like you need at LEAST 3 rows of 2x6 boards.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

GuitarChump said:


> And the wire is coated in thick plastic. It's smooth and not harsh


Doesn't matter; it slices all the same. Unfortunately I know from first-hand experience. [Not my horse or property, but I was there to see the aftermath.]
Definitely not ok for a BLM mustang.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Stop!! Please don't jump!
I think I would ask the lady to come by without the horse next time, to spare the horse the hauling. That way she can "pre approve" your fence first. 
I wonder if putting some bright colored flags on the wire would help too. I have 5 strand barb-less wire on a 7 acre pasture. I have never had an injury from it. I've gotten more boo-boos from my pipe horse panels and webbed elect. fencing.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

You think he'll go through it?


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> Stop!! Please don't jump!
> I think I would ask the lady to come by without the horse next time, to spare the horse the hauling. That way she can "pre approve" your fence first.
> I wonder if putting some bright colored flags on the wire would help too. I have 5 strand barb-less wire on a 7 acre pasture. I have never had an injury from it. I've gotten more boo-boos from my pipe horse panels and webbed elect. fencing.


ha. I can do that too but with the 1x1s he'll see it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Does he have a pasture mate? 
Mustangs, even ones that have been in captivity for a year, are still fairly wild. There are reasons for the BLM's regulations. They require planked fences for good reason. 
Horses that have been on wire, or understand wire, do ok with it. Horses that have no concept of even really good fencing? Wire is a very poor choice.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Then why did they approve me when I CAREFULLY explained what I had done? I don't get it. I'm not trying to cut any corners. I really thought it was fine. The woman with my horse seems cool, nice, and know what shes talking about, but it's MY horse.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

No, no pasture buddy. I'm expecting some screaming for the next few days. They also recommended not having him around other horses, just sit out there with him.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

GuitarChump said:


> ha. I can do that too but with the 1x1s he'll see it.


*GuitarChamp*, you have the resources to see what the BLM requires for adoption. I was able to find fencing requirements with a 15 second Google search. The link for every adoption requirement is available off the main BLM site.
1x1s are not adequate, and the BLM has regulations in place to protect the horses that they adopt out. They say right on the site that the facility will be inspected either prior to or shortly after adoption, and they reserve the rights to the horse- and they may inspect the facility at any time- until the title is issued. If they find that you haven't followed regulations, they reserve the right to remove the horse. 
I agree with *Vidaloco*, I would ask the woman to come and inspect your property again prior to dropping the horse off, so you don't owe her more and more in transportation costs.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

yes, I know what it says on the website. I told the BLM many times I'm not doing that and they said ok. What's the difference between 1x1's and 2x6s?  He's going to see the wood either way and there is wire up. Meaning there's no way he can get through and he will see the wood and wont smash into it. Unless there's a good reason, other than "that's what they require" 1x1s seem fine.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just to be sure, it wouldn't hurt to shoot a photo of your fence off to the main BLM. You may have gotten a too particular giblet delivering your horse.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

That's what I think. I know she's right about the needing some wood, but I think with the coated wire its perfectly fine with 1x1s. I'm dying to have him home and not so thrilled about having to pay her when I didn't ask for this. But anything for the horse....haha


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you ask the lady if the 1X1s would work? Is she affiliated with BLM? Have you talked to BLM since she came out?


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I have not talked to them since, or about the 1x1s. I remember someone saying a 1x1 along the top would be good but didnt really matter. She is just a volunteer as far as I know. I feel bad about saying all this because she is being nice, I just think it's ridiculous.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I would contact who you spoke with at BLM.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I will first thing in the morning. I want my horse home!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just so I understand... 1x1 would be one inch by one foot? I think one inch is pretty easy to break. What is the price difference between the boards?

I have the plastic coated wire fencing. I got it from RAMM fencing. It's pretty safe but I will admit, when Riley was younger, he went right through it. It's thick so it doesn't break but it gives enough that he was able to walk right through it to the other paddock. I think mine is more like 2 feet apart though....


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes 1" by 1". They are 98 cents apiece 2x6 are almost $8 apiece. Idk you think he'll try to break through it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Considering he's not really ever seen fencing too much, yep, I bet he will. 

Why are you so determined to cut corners? They make these regulations for a reason. I did dog rescue for many years and I had strict stipulations. If those stipulations weren't met, the adoption was canceled or I repo'd the dog if I'd already placed it and they changed the living conditions (such as removing a fence and placing the dog on a chain). 

If you want this horse so bad, stop cutting corners and do what they ask. It's in the horses best interest.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I think this is something you should discuss with an inspector from the BLM. They have regulations for a reason. Mustangs don't know what fencing is, and so wire is the most dangerous type of fencing to keep them on. In my opinion, it's a giant vet bill waiting to happen, especially since you don't have a buddy there for him.
1x1 wood is not big enough, and it will only serve to be a visual aid. It is 1" deep by 1" wide, by however long you want. It is not enough. He might try and go through the fence regardless, that is why the BLM says that at minimum, you must have a three-plank row fence, with wire in between if needed. 
I think, *GuitarChump*, that you need to think about this a little more. Will you be able to afford a vet bill if he gets tangled in the wire? Spending the money on good, BLM approved fencing might just save you money and heartache. Again, the BLM has regulations for a reason, they know the ways of the Mustang, and what they might try to escape. I'm actually surprised that they only require 5' fences.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want to cut corners, don't adopt a mustang. He will go through that with ease. If you can't afford a few $8 planks I'd be concerned. Yes he will run through it easily. It's a simple fix. The BLM can take back the horse if you do not provide the housing they require. They require it for the safety of the horse. 
1x1s wouldnt keep my qh in if he wanted out let alone a mustang who is just learning about fencing and being moved to a new location.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

It's going to cost me over 600 bucks when I just paid for all my fencing that should have been fine. It's ****ing me off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

GuitarChump said:


> It's going to cost me over 600 bucks when I just paid for all my fencing that should have been fine. It's ****ing me off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The vet bill to put him back together after he goes through the fence will be more than $600.

Why do you want to spend money to do it wrong when you can spend a little more and do it right?

Why take the risk? Is this horse's well being not important enough to spend the money and buy the ring thing?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I realize your frustration, but safety is important. I've seen horses go through 2x6 boards seperated with hot wire, horses are large strong willed animals and a BLM is a wild version of the domestics we are used to. Safety is worth any cost, and better to do it now than pay a vet bill or have him get out and them take him back. Do you have a saw mill near you? Price boards there and see about rough cut boards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Perhaps if you can't afford the whole area you can fence of a smaller area until he settles in/gets used to the wire? I don't really know how Mustangs work. 

I can understand your frustration. If you have been speaking to the BLM about fencing and they were fine with your wire fencing, and approved it, then it would be really frustrating to have someone tell you its not right, when you have been trying to do the right thing. Especially when the person who told you it wasn't right was not even an official member/inspector officer thingy. 

Really, if it is as inappropriate as people are saying it is, then they shouldn't have approved you. 

I'd talk to the BLM asap and sort out what is going on - is this woman even allowed to take your horse? You might have to fork out the extra if you want the horse, which sucks. Horses are a huge money drain.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Approving an individual for adoption isn't the same thing as approving their fencing choices. Which is why they require an onsite inspection before they'll leave the horse.

Guitar, you knew what the BLM requirements were for your fencing, so I'm unsure as to why you didn't follow them.

Safe, good fencing is expensive, even for domestic horses who won't challenge it. A feral horse who isn't used to fencing just ratchets up the odds of the animal testing it.

If the BLM disapproves your fencing, then the horse will go back. That's not unfair. After all, their first responsibility is to the animal.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont start my job for a week or two so all the money I have left was going to hay. Now I have to come up with $350. Not as bad as I though but still a drag. I would have much rather done that in the first place. The BLM isnt in the office yet but I will be calling again, in 5 minutes. I think they open at 10 eastern time. I will get the 2x6 boards if they tell me to. But this was such a waste of time and money and it's not my fault so its driving me insane.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Approving an individual for adoption isn't the same thing as approving their fencing choices. Which is why they require an onsite inspection before they'll leave the horse.
> 
> Guitar, you knew what the BLM requirements were for your fencing, so I'm unsure as to why you didn't follow them.
> 
> ...


Maybe i didnt explain myself right. They saw a diagram of the fencing. I described it perfectly to several people. It was FINE. If they told me right off the bat when I called to ask if wood or coated wire would make much of a difference, I would have gotten the wood. They said no, wire is fine. It saved me 100 bucks but now is costing me an extra $350


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Why don't you look in the building material on craigslist. Sometimes they have wood for sale for really cheap. You could probably find 2X6s for half what they cost brand new.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks I'll do that now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck in getting this figured out and remember to try and keep your cool. I understand your frustration. Make sure you get names of who you are talking to in case there is a future snaffu.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok,so I just talked to the right office. I have been told the wrong information. I've been talking to the main office "that arent always horsey people." Great, thanks for telling me now. But in any case he said get 1x3s since I've already put up the wire. It's gonna cost 70 bucks at most, and since she decided to take the horse home I dont have to pay to feed and keeping him there. I'm going to home depot in an hour and putting them all up. Vida - I got all the names this time. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Actually it IS your fault. I will never fathom whatsoever why people have such an issue taking blame. The website TOLD you what you had to do, and YOU made the decision that "you were NOT going to do that" and basically harrassed a bunch of people into agreeing with you. Had you simply listened to the information you HAD, you wouldn't be in this position. They TOLD you it had to be wood, and you wanted to be a pinch penny and insisted wire was fine.

Quite frankly, and I don't care if you find me rude, I really hope they take this horse back. You don't even have a job and you're pitching a fit because your horse may get hurt and it's going to cost you a couple hundred bucks to prevent that. All you seem to give a **** about is the money without one IOTA of concern about your horses wellbeing.

For shame.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

GuitarChump said:


> Ok,so I just talked to the right office. I have been told the wrong information. I've been talking to the main office "that arent always horsey people." Great, thanks for telling me now. But in any case he said get 1x3s since I've already put up the wire. It's gonna cost 70 bucks at most, and since she decided to take the horse home I dont have to pay to feed and keeping him there. I'm going to home depot in an hour and putting them all up. Vida - I got all the names this time. Thanks for all the input.


I figured that's what would happen. You always, always want to make sure you're talking to the *right* people, because otherwise you will get misinformed and end up in this situation. I would be shocked if the wire was actually okay. It's not even an ideal fence for domesticated horses that have lived in captivity all their lives, whose sire and dam, and grandsires and granddams back to the Godolphim (sp?) Arabian have been in captivity. For a recently captured Mustang, it is asking for a ginormous vet bill at the very least, and an escaped horse at the very best. The last vet bill I saw for a relatively minor wire cut was in and around $1000 for two vet trips out to treat the wound. It was not life-threatening, one cut to one leg. The horse was a horse that had been raised on a ranch, who I thought knew and respected fencing. If you want to read about some really nasty wire cuts, just use the search bar at the top of the page. 
Do not skimp out on fencing. The requirements are there to protect the horse, and you're either going to pay for good fencing now, or good fencing and a giant vet bill- or three- later. 
You knew the fencing requirements before you got this Mustang. While *MacabreMikolaj*'s wording was a bit harsh, the bottom line is that I agree with her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Charis said:


> You knew the fencing requirements before you got this Mustang. While *MacabreMikolaj*'s wording was a bit harsh, the bottom line is that I agree with her.


In this case, I don't see any of sugar coating a response. Although this baby has been in captivity for a year, it's a relatively unhandled horse that hasn't been introduced to anything but a very sturdy fencing system. The rules are put in place to ensure the safety of these animals. I would not suggest buying a mustang, or even adopting an animal that may have been neglected or abused without considering the financial burden that comes along with it along with the different rules that have been put in place for these animals. They are not domesticated.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Actually it IS your fault. I will never fathom whatsoever why people have such an issue taking blame. The website TOLD you what you had to do, and YOU made the decision that "you were NOT going to do that" and basically harrassed a bunch of people into agreeing with you. Had you simply listened to the information you HAD, you wouldn't be in this position. They TOLD you it had to be wood, and you wanted to be a pinch penny and insisted wire was fine.
> 
> Quite frankly, and I don't care if you find me rude, I really hope they take this horse back. You don't even have a job and you're pitching a fit because your horse may get hurt and it's going to cost you a couple hundred bucks to prevent that. All you seem to give a **** about is the money without one IOTA of concern about your horses wellbeing.
> 
> For shame.


Well said.

And I love your signature line.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> In this case, I don't see any of sugar coating a response. Although this baby has been in captivity for a year, it's a relatively unhandled horse that hasn't been introduced to anything but a very sturdy fencing system. The rules are put in place to ensure the safety of these animals. I would not suggest buying a mustang, or even adopting an animal that may have been neglected or abused without considering the financial burden that comes along with it along with the different rules that have been put in place for these animals. They are not domesticated.


I agree with you and *MacabreMikolaj*, I think the OP might be a bit over her head with this one. Mustangs are not your average horse. They require different living situations, and a few things about this entire situation worry me; finances, and the fact that it will be an only horse on the property.


----------



## cibolo creek outfit (Oct 25, 2010)

Charis said:


> I agree with you and *MacabreMikolaj*, I think the OP might be a bit over her head with this one. Mustangs are not your average horse. They require different living situations, and a few things about this entire situation worry me; finances, and the fact that it will be an only horse on the property.


Mustangs are a big no-no for the average horse owner. I don't care how much you wanna save them, or how romantic the old west is, they are a wild horse, period!! some are the exception, but most domestic horse trainers can't truly train a mustang because they train domestic horses


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> They require different living situations, and a few things about this entire situation worry me; finances, and the fact that it will be an only horse on the property.


Not to mention the OP is trying to go to college, work a job, and somehow thinks buying an untrained, feral horse was a good idea. 

The whole thing scares me, mostly for the horse. His chances at turning out to be a decent riding partner and companion don't seem to be very good.

Guitar, with your schooling and job, how do you expect to be able to have the time to work with this horse? Being feral and unused to people is going to make him less tractable than a domestic bred. Plus, since this is your first horse, you don't have the skill sets necessary to train him properly.

The fact that he's used to being surrounded by others of his kind and you're planning to keep him alone, is only going to _add_ to his trauma and unwillingness to deal with you.

This is a horrible, horrible accident waiting to happen. I just hope no innocent people or animals get hurt because of your stubbornness and unwillingness to listen to reason.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Charis said:


> I agree with you and *MacabreMikolaj*, I think the OP might be a bit over her head with this one. Mustangs are not your average horse. They require different living situations, and a few things about this entire situation worry me; finances, and the fact that it will be an only horse on the property.


 
Not to mention it's your first horse. Seems like you're looking for the fairy tale which very rarely...if ever comes true. IMHO for a first horse you should have looked for an older, been there, done that type of horse to learn on. You're worried about the price of fencing, but have you considered how much it's going to cost to have this horse broke and trained? Or were you just looking for an expensive yard ornament? I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but the pricing of the fencing materials is VERY small compared to how much money it's going to take to ensure this horse is fed, shod, vetted, and trained. The cheapest part of buying a horse is what you pay for the horse. I saw a bumper sticker on a Ford Focus this morning on my way to work that summed it all up, "If I Didn't Own a Horsey, This Would Be a Ferrari."


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

To be quite frank, the entire situation scares me, and if she does get the horse, I anticipate lots of other threads regarding training and health care. The fact that the OP is complaining about a few hundred dollars on fencing scares me. A few hundred dollars is a drop in the bucket when it comes to horse care; and when it's a few hundred dollars to prevent possibly hundreds more in vet care, _and_ you'd have to spend the money on upgrading fencing anyways? 
OP, we aren't trying to ruin your dream about getting your first horse. It's always exciting to get a new horse, whether it's your first or hundredth. I do think that you might want to consider getting a different type of horse, one that has been there, done that. One that can be on a wire fence without (much) worry of him hurting humself. Mustangs are challenging for an experienced horseman, and they are one of the worst 'first horses' that I can imagine.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW  

Ok every one. I think that you have told the OP a million times over again what you wanted to say. I think its about time to drop it. I really hope the the OP takes all you advice to heart but in the end they will be the one with the heart ake. If they dont do what is asked of them they will not get the horse. Period.

This whole situation scares me but there is nothing any of us can do about it over the computer.

OP I really hope you listen to people on here because they do have some very valuble advice. By the looks of it you will probably need there help alot so try not to burn any bridges.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I go to school 2 days a week, I'll be working 3 short days a week 5 minutes away from my house. Sorry if you're "scared" for my horse but I did get the fencing after I talked to the blm and might be getting reimbursed. I think you all blew this up into a huge deal. I know horses, I'm not doing this as a dream. This is reality. In a few months when my horse is halter trained you can all choke on your words. I didn't ask to get bashed just if you thought he'd go through fencing. I've been with horses every day for 7 years and I know what I'm doing. I'm fortunate enough to have two professional trainers experienced with blm mustangs willing to aid me whenever I ask so that's taken care of. I'm sorry if I won't be able to spend 24 hours every day with him because I have a job and school. Apparently youve never had to work or go to school a day in your life if that's your outlook on that. Must have either daddy or a sugar daddy doing everything for you. Shouldn't own a horse if you don't know hard work anyway. And just to let you know I'm going to school for equine science next year. And to all you jerks, I didn't pick this horse up because of the "romance", it's because I'm interested and have a respect for ALL breeds, I'm not just a Morgan or thoroughbred snob like most of you completely biased and one sided, open your minds. Maybe you're to lazy to put in the effort and you have your life handed to you, but I don't. I'm willing to work for this. P.S. How exactly can you explain that you spend this tremendous amount of caring loving time together with your horse, and truly display your affectionate attitude toward him/her, when 1: you didn't take the effort to build, you boarded your horse somewhere where you don't know how it's being treated when your backs turned, and you don't have to sweat to take care of it, and you see it for a couple hours every couple days and then jump on these forums to brag about it like it's your toy, when I'm on here to ask legitimate questions. And 2: how are you spending all this time with your horse when you spending 8 hours a day in your computer chair trolling this forums. Get up and take care of your horse with your own blood sweat and tears like I'm going to. In case you haven't noticed I post from a mobile device when I take a 2 minute drink break. And lastly I'm not cheap. I've spent every last penny I have on this, and had nobody to help other than my amazing soon to be fiancé, who built the pen with his bare hands with me doing what I could. Quit being a forum troll because you're all miserable drama queens. And thanks to those who do give actual advice instead of whining like fake flake bleeding heart activists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

*GuitarChump*, I am sorry you feel the way you do. See it from our side though: if someone came on a forum complaining about the cost of fencing for their feral horse, what would you think? First off, you would think 'if they don't have money for fencing, how are they going to pay vet bills, or any other bill for that matter?' Secondly, you might think 'the information was right there for them, and there are regulations for these horses for good reason. Why does she want to cut corners instead of doing it properly?' People more experienced than yourself have good advice to offer, and have seen tons of ill-fated first horse matches crash and burn than they would like to. From your posts, I haven't seen anything that makes me think anything than what I have stated above. 
I owe no-one an explanation of how many hours and how many gallons of blood, sweat and tears I have spent with horses and horse activities throughout the years. I offer my advice, and people can take it or leave it. That is what I have done here.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

You're not offering advice. You're complaining for the sake of your own need for drama. Advice generally helps people, not puts them down. Even negative advice. And what do you not get? the information was RIGHT THERE. And it said the steel braided wire was a great idea. It holds aircraft, it can hold a horse. It cost the same as the lumber would have cost, i thought it would hold up better and that was my reasoning. it was only 35$ or so cheaper. I have no problem spending an extra 35$ on a lifetime companion. It was t fact that the SPECIFICALLY TOLD ME both on the phone, and in person with an honest diagram drawn up and pics, that the cable was fine and a good idea. And then they tell me otherwise the day im supposed to have my buddy. How would you feel? its not a matter of HOW MUCH IT COST, its a matter of me spending 250$ unnecessarily, that could have been spent towards the vet bills or feed, because of their error. So now the fencing is costing me an UNNECESSARY 250$ extra on top of the grand or more i already spent, BECAUSE OF THEIR ERROR, not mine. Now do you understand? If you were in this situation, where you were told everything was perfect and you were about to get your amazing horse, and then that was revoked because of someone else's error, and repetitive error at that, wouldn't you be irritated? And even more irritated then if people acted like it was your fault? Yea. They fed me false information, and they even admitted that it was completely their fault on the phone today, and they will make it up somehow. Still dont understand? would you like me to post the documentation with the schematic on it, and all the specs written out, with a big APPROVED stamp stuck on it?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I'm sorry but drop the sarcastic snotty attitude. 

Our issue with wire is the damage it can cause to a horse who is still fairly new to being fenced! Have you SEEN the damage wire can do to a horse?!?! There are several threads here including graphic photos that will give you a nice example of just how bad wire can maim or even kill or horse. 

You keep making excuses for why you cut corners. What you fail to see is that your corner cutting could lead to serious injuries for this horse! Stop acting like a spoiled brat and do what is right by the horse if you insist on owning a mustang for your first horse. 

If I was the BLM rep that was dealing with you, I would mark your app with a big ol DECLINED stamp simply due to the fact you can't follow the rules and regulations set forth for the safety of your horse.

If you want people to stop saying things, stop acting like a spoiled brat and acting like the BLM did something wrong and own up to the fact that you have bullied everyone in this situation to go along with what YOU want and not what is in the best interest of the horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The reason people are giving you 'negative advice'/criticism is because of your attitude that you did absolutely nothing wrong and everything is the BLMs fault and how DARE they take away your horse. 
I'm sure something got lost in translation. And that sucks. But it happens. And even if they screwed up somehow in understanding your description or were the wrong people, they are still looking out for the welfare of your horse. 

What makes people scared for your horse is not a need for drama. It is us hearing that you thing 1x1s and some wire are safe for a feral horse. Especially if this is your first horse (I have no idea if it is. All I know is based off of this thread). 
It was also your attitude of "Well I dont care what they say because its my horse and they already approved me once" plus your concern over pricing. 

If it was the BLMs fault, so what. That's dealing with people and especially adoptions. Horses cost money and sometimes a LOT more than you budgeted for. 

It looks like you havent been on this forum long, and from the sounds of horses not around horses for as long as many of the senior members here. If anyone comes off 'mean/dramatic/etc' it is because of the vast amount of people we see both on this thread and in life who get into horses (especially the pretty wild mustangs) with not a clue of what is involved. Everyone is trying to speak for the horse (and I can assure you you are not the only person on here that rides something other than a TB or Morgan. I dont actually think theres many breed snobs on here...)

If you are actually putting on your big girl panties and fixing the shelter to fit BLM standards, you can afford the care, you understand why the wire and 1x1s would be risky and are just upset about a missing line of communication. Fine. 

But you will soon learn that it's much safer for us to expect the worse (especially with how you presented the situation).


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

GuitarChump said:


> So now the fencing is costing me an UNNECESSARY 250$ extra on top of the grand or more i already spent, BECAUSE OF THEIR ERROR, not mine.


Was the BLM rep your grade school teacher? Did they teach you how to read? No? Then go to the BLM website and READ THEIR REGULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop blaming them because you can't/won't read or adhere to them!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

well...

I personally have my horses at my house. I do take care of them and pay for them myself. I also care for my moms horses, and yes she does help pay for them, but since they are hers it's only fair. I also have a full time job, a child, a husband, dogs, cats, a rat, and a pig. I do sweat quite often actually...My husband does help pay for the horses and he does help me with the hay and the fencing, I don't do it ALL myself but I do sweat... daily... I even sweat in the winter when I'm hauling water buckets to the barn because the water lines are frozen. Yep, I sweat quite often. Sometimes I even bleed......

Anyone else sweat?


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I have given good advice, just as others have. We have told you that wire is simply NOT a good idea for a feral horse. 
The information is available for all to see on the website. The problem with wire isn't that it won't HOLD a horse, it's that it will tear the horse to shreds if it challenges the wire. It WILL hold a horse- too well. The problem is if the horse runs at it in a blind panic, it doesn't see the wire, and slices its chest open, and gets a leg or two tangled in the wire. The point behind the boards is that they are visible, and while they might cause some wounds, they won't cut like wire does. You have already been told that you talked to the wrong people, and got approval from the wrong people. You tried to go against what is written right on the public web-site, you tried to cut corners, and you got burned. Do not get mad at me because of your mistake.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> well...
> 
> I personally have my horses at my house. I do take care of them and pay for them myself. I also care for my moms horses, and yes she does help pay for them, but since they are hers it's only fair. I also have a full time job, a child, a husband, dogs, cats, a rat, and a pig. I do sweat quite often actually...My husband does help pay for the horses and he does help me with the hay and the fencing, I don't do it ALL myself but I do sweat... daily... I even sweat in the winter when I'm hauling water buckets to the barn because the water lines are frozen. Yep, I sweat quite often. Sometimes I even bleed......
> 
> Anyone else sweat?


I have poured more blood, sweat, and tears into the years [decades? am I allowed to count in decades yet?] I've been in the industry than I'd like to admit, thanks.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

^exactly. 

none of this would have happened if the OP would have just gone by the guidelines instead of trying to skimp.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you find any good wood on craigslist? You might want to try a lumber liquidator too. Not sure if there is any around you. My husband just got enough wood to build a run-in shelter for the horses and a work bench for his garage for free from his work. I believe some of the wood is 1x3s. The wood was used for shipping large equipment and was sitting in the dumpster. Maybe you could call around and see if a factory have some sitting somewhere? We spent a lot of money on our fence this summer also. Thought it was solid and one of the horses took a good portion of it down the other day (luckily without a mark on her). 

I think every fence poses a danger when it comes to horses. They crash into wood and get splinters and cuts. They go through wire and get cut up. They get their foot caught in field fence. They go through electric the moment it goes weak. I think your main worry is doing the best you can to make BLM happy and keep your horse safe. Which I think you are trying to do anyway.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I think every fence poses a danger when it comes to horses. They crash into wood and get splinters and cuts. They go through wire and get cut up. They get their foot caught in field fence. They go through electric the moment it goes weak. I think your main worry is doing the best you can to make BLM happy and keep your horse safe. Which I think you are trying to do anyway.


You want to minimize the risk. I would much prefer a few splinters and rubs from wood as compared to a wire slice. Some people keep horses on barbed wire with few or no injuries; it doesn't make it any less dangerous. With a feral Mustang, you have to be ten times more careful than with a domesticated horse; they don't understand fencing.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

bullied everyone? I'm an 18 year old girl how threatening can i be to someone bud? AND THOSE ARE the rules and regulations they gave me? Wow guess you cant find the power in your brain to understand. And once again, been around horses forever, only reason its MY first is because ive never been allowed by the parents to own one. Doesnt mean i cant break and train them and am not willing to put in the effort. Good assumption smart one. And you think i didnt consider the horse being hurt by wire? It's not wire, its CABLE. and its coated. if you werent a "spoiled brat" yourself and knew anything about building material you would know the difference. It doesnt bend and wrap around things like wire. its very stiff and rounded and easy on whater it hits. and thick enough. its not thin little chicken wire that you can decapitate things with. not that stupid. no way ANYTHING could get wrapped in in this cable. And my bf's a builder, and he turnbuckled tightened it, looped the ends, and cable clamped it so nothing's sharp or can be wrapped around anything. It's probably twice as safe as wherever you keep yours. the poles are 4 feet cemented into the ground too, not goin anywhere. and the lean is build like a house, sturdy and reliable, and SAFE with nothing sharp or potentially dangerous. And the gate was purchased separately from a place called shagbarks, and its BUILT FOR HORSES. Trust me this corral was built around the notion of safety. Even the woman who approved my app said she saw that. I didnt bully anyone. i called and i asked if my idea was a good one, and they said yes. I asked again when i was there in person just to make sure. they said awesome looks like i am being very safe and thoughtful. It was the one self righteous horse savior who trailered it that made this decision. not her place. I'm only getting an attitude because of yours. Why dont you take the time to read what i say, rather than skip through it and see the clips and bits you want to so you can twist it for your own sick personal venting reasons. and once again, I DIDNT CUT CORNERS. It was twice as much work and the same amount of money for cable over wood. tightening it all with turnbuckles and whatnot was not "easy". would have been much easier to screw in a couple boards. And also just to add, this horse has been with the blm for over a year, even when a guy jumped in the pen, he didnt go for the fence. He's already for the most part fence trained. Some people use CHICKEN WIRE for their fencing. Now thats not safe. Thats not what this cable it. The metal part isnt even exposed, its coated. This whole corral was "built in the best interest of the horse". you don't know me, you dont know what's happened. So why dont you stop reading the parts the you want to see, and actually read whats really goin on. But i doubt that, you'll just keep trolling posts like you've been doing for your own dramatic needs. Take care have fun watching other people break your horses for you now. By the way, now you're talking to Guitarchumps, boyfriend, a seven year horse breaking veteran, and a journeyman carpenter (union). I think OSHA's standards are set quite a bit higher than that of the BLM's. And i would never build anything that would sacrifice the animals safety. I've had a very serious respect and love for horses my entire life as well. Don't tell her shes "bullying" people into getting what she wants. Not exactly possible for an 18 year old blonde haired blue eyed girl to sway the minds of BLM officials. And if she did then she sure as hell need to get some new **** employees. Bye now.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

AND ONCE AGAIN ITS NOT THE MONEY. IT WAS THE IDEA THAT THE WIRE MIGHT ACTUALLY BE SAFER FOR THE WILD HORSE THAN A BOARD THAT IT COULD SMASH DOWN AND RUN A MILE ONTO I95 INTO ONCOMING TRAFFIC. THE WIRE IS NOT ACTUALLY "WIRE". IT'S INFACT AIRCRAFT CABLE COATED IN A THICK DURABLE RUBBER, AND ITS THICK ENOUGH THAT IT CANT SLICE ANYTHING OPEN. IT IS DESIGNED FOR ANIMAL FENCING. I BUILD THESE THINGS FOR A LIVING. - mike


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Charis said:


> You want to minimize the risk. I would much prefer a few splinters and rubs from wood as compared to a wire slice. Some people keep horses on barbed wire with few or no injuries; it doesn't make it any less dangerous. With a feral Mustang, you have to be ten times more careful than with a domesticated horse; they don't understand fencing.


I know. My point wasn't that keeping the horse on wire was okay. I said that she needs to worry about the horses safety and was telling her where to look for wood. 

I always thought when you got a Mustang you should keep it in a round pen or corral panel type enclosure until it becomes more human oriented....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Whoa. Ok, GC - Take a deep breath and then go back and re-read the posts for a minute. Most of them are offering some good advice on where to get the fencing. ShutupJoe has given you several options. In my post I mentioned that I believe I'm using the same type of wiring as you (I call it pencil wire). It's a plastic coded cord. Very thick, doesn't wrap and won't cut.

I have however had a horse kick through it and get hung up. We had to take it down to get him loose because he got his leg stuck through the second layer. I mentioned my baby got through the pencil wire to another paddock. I believe that's why the BLM wants the wood in between. Also, when it gets slack I get a little concerned. 

It's not perfect but it's a good quality. The thing most people are pointing out is that the BLM has a set of guidelines. A rant is a rant. I'm all for ranting, but with it will always come certain critisms. Take what you will from it, but the name calling and the back lash is kind of a poopie way to deal with it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no idea why we're now talking to her boyfriend? I liked the OP better, she used spaces every once in awhile...

Just because people are idiots and pen their horses with Chicken Wire does it mean that you're allowed to not follow BLM regulations. 

You could have saved yourself the "twice as much work" if you just would have gotten the appropriate wood fencing to begin with and just followed the simple, outlined rules through the BLM. 

I don't care if the OP is a 5' blue eyed americas sweetheart or not, she still was trying to do something other than what was required and now, due to the fault of the BLM or her own, she is paying for it. You can yell at us all you want, but thats not going to get your horse home.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

GuitarChump said:


> bullied everyone? I'm an 18 year old girl how threatening can i be to someone bud? AND THOSE ARE the rules and regulations they gave me? Wow guess you cant find the power in your brain to understand. And once again, been around horses forever, only reason its MY first is because ive never been allowed by the parents to own one. Doesnt mean i cant break and train them and am not willing to put in the effort. Good assumption smart one.* And you think i didnt consider the horse being hurt by wire? It's not wire, its CABLE. and its coated. if you werent a "spoiled brat" yourself and knew anything about building material you would know the difference. It doesnt bend and wrap around things like wire. its very stiff and rounded and easy on whater it hits. and thick enough. its not thin little chicken wire that you can decapitate things with. not that stupid. no way ANYTHING could get wrapped in in this cable. *And my bf's a builder, and he turnbuckled tightened it, looped the ends, and cable clamped it so nothing's sharp or can be wrapped around anything. It's probably twice as safe as wherever you keep yours. the poles are 4 feet cemented into the ground too, not goin anywhere. and the lean is build like a house, sturdy and reliable, and SAFE with nothing sharp or potentially dangerous. And the gate was purchased separately from a place called shagbarks, and its BUILT FOR HORSES. Trust me this corral was built around the notion of safety. Even the woman who approved my app said she saw that. I didnt bully anyone. i called and i asked if my idea was a good one, and they said yes. I asked again when i was there in person just to make sure. they said awesome looks like i am being very safe and thoughtful. It was the one self righteous horse savior who trailered it that made this decision. not her place. I'm only getting an attitude because of yours. Why dont you take the time to read what i say, rather than skip through it and see the clips and bits you want to so you can twist it for your own sick personal venting reasons. and once again, I DIDNT CUT CORNERS. It was twice as much work and the same amount of money for cable over wood. tightening it all with turnbuckles and whatnot was not "easy". would have been much easier to screw in a couple boards. And also just to add, this horse has been with the blm for over a year, even when a guy jumped in the pen, he didnt go for the fence. He's already for the most part fence trained. Some people use CHICKEN WIRE for their fencing. Now thats not safe. Thats not what this cable it. The metal part isnt even exposed, its coated. This whole corral was "built in the best interest of the horse". you don't know me, you dont know what's happened. So why dont you stop reading the parts the you want to see, and actually read whats really goin on. But i doubt that, you'll just keep trolling posts like you've been doing for your own dramatic needs. Take care have fun watching other people break your horses for you now. By the way, now you're talking to Guitarchumps, boyfriend, a seven year horse breaking veteran, and a journeyman carpenter (union). I think OSHA's standards are set quite a bit higher than that of the BLM's. And i would never build anything that would sacrifice the animals safety. I've had a very serious respect and love for horses my entire life as well. Don't tell her shes "bullying" people into getting what she wants. Not exactly possible for an 18 year old blonde haired blue eyed girl to sway the minds of BLM officials. And if she did then she sure as hell need to get some new **** employees. Bye now.


You will get nowhere by insulting anyone. Arguing about someone's intelligence is an argument that everyone ignores because it's seen as a last-ditch effort to insult someone. 
Regarding the bolded part; I know the coated wire cable you're talking about, and I have seen, firsthand, the injuries it can cause to domesticated horse, so don't you dare tell me that it's a safe alternative for a feral Mustang. While you undoubtedly have some experience in your 7 years with horses, *GuitarChump* and boyfriend, you're speaking with people who have been around horses for many multiples of that number, and we are all are trying our best to protect the horse.
You have been warned over and over, and obviously the BLM has corrected themselves and told you what you need to do in order to get your Mustang. You either do it, or you don't get your horse, period.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

none of this was directed at those with good words. Mainly at Charice, with her bashing. Sorry to all others who thought it was directed at their posts, it wasnt. And also, from mike: Most of the people bashing this idea have nothing else to hold on to other than the fact that theyre "good" with horses. So they'll make it out like its the most impossible thing to ramp themselves up to be all knowing. It's not, it can be done with patience and effort. Native Americans have been doing it for centuries. Also, I've broken a 17.1 clydesdale and later trained it for pulls, i think i might be able to do a bit of work with a 14 hand mustang, wild or not. It HAS been in captivity and fences and around people for over a year now. And maybe it might be a little dangerous for the horse to have a less experienced person around it most of the time, but it **** sure is better than its other option. This was its third chance at adoption, and anyone familiar with the BLM would know that that means if GC didn't adopt him this time around, he was gonna be bought and shipped off to the slaughterhouse. And we were the last in line for adoption. I think this options quite a bit better for him. Later, - MIke

and also to shutupjoe. It is a round pen.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to know all your anger was directed towards me, *GuitarChump. *I do not believe I bashed anyone on this thread at all. I offered my advice, and you countered it, so I offered my experience as my proof. 
My time and energy will no longer be wasted on someone who will not listen to reason. As I've said before, I have never and will never claim to know all, but I will speak up on the things I know well.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

and what needs to be done is being done, and it will be to there standards. And we sent a picture of what we did today (only one day later) and they said it was great and thanks for being on the ball, and the horse we be here within the next two days. And thats fine we had to do that. But the original point of the post, was the misleading information. We did what was needed to be done with no more questions asked, but it was just the fact that we were misled and given false information in the first place. If they had just said "no thats not ok, do it this way" the first time we talked to them, we would have said fine we wont do that. but they said it would. Thats the point. the same as somebody telling you yea these tires for your car are fine, and then you go for a drive and they arent right, so you bring it back and they say or sorry yea we gave you the wrong ones, here's some new ones, but were not refunding you for the old ones. It's just wrong. Guidelines up online of not, they told us what we did was ok, and then revoked that. It's wrong no matter what anybody has to say about it. None of you who say its totally our faults was there, and none of you knows the hours and hours of hard labor we had to go through, with GC with a recent shoulder surgery, and me with severe back problems, because they gave false info. Not right.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Well this is the OP. I've been watching halloween town and my boyfriend talk to you guys. I find it very interesting and funny that all of you get so ticked off and into heated conversations. Why do you take the time to write small essays when you could definitely put that brain power to other things and make yourself useful, or just relax and not ***** on some website? Well have a nice, dramatic night. I'm going to get ready for bed so I can get up in the morning and finnish my fence.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*snorts*

Sorry guys, we're SOL, the 18 year old girl has OBVIOUSLY put MUCH more work, effort, sweat, blood and tears into horses for her ever so long 7 whole YEARS working with them! I mean, my goodness, how can any of us compare to that? After all, we're all so filthy rich, we have a private groom on hand at all times. Fix fence? Not a chance. Build a barn? Why bother. TACK MY OWN HORSE? Are you insane, CALL THE HELP!

It's cute how just because you disagree with people who actually HAVE horse knowledge, you just manifest this fantasy world where just because you built a pasture using completely inappropriate fencing, you can somehow hold a candle to the dozens of people on this forum who toil daily for their passion, and still find time to take the snot out of broncs before going to work to pay for it all.

It's ok, you're going to learn REALLY darn fast just how little you know when this little pet of yours shows up, so I sincerely hope it's not at the sake of your life or his. Do yourself a favor and try to expand your horizons a little more.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We're *****s now too? 

Well...I do need some extra income to pay for this horsey habit...hmm


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

DUDE.

Meals On Wheels?

*****s On Horseback! :lol:


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Can you post pictures of the fencing?
I think I know what you're talking about, but I'm not exactly sure... 
If it is what I'm thinking then it's pretty thick, about an inch or so.
*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

DanceOfTheDead96 said:


> *Can you post pictures of the fencing?
> I think I know what you're talking about, but I'm not exactly sure...
> If it is what I'm thinking then it's pretty thick, about an inch or so.
> *


That is exactly what I was going to ask. I am very curious too. Sounds interesting. If nothing else, can you post the sketch you sent to the BLM?

I would like to know how you did the ends and how you attached it to the post, etc.




GuitarChump said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have two professional trainers experienced with blm mustangs willing to aid me whenever I ask so that's taken care of.


This is great news! Hopefully you will use some of their knowledge from now on. 

I have to assume, that since they have BLM horse experience that you did not discuss the non-compliant fence with them before building it. If you had I assume they would have told you what was required.




Charis said:


> I have poured more blood, sweat, and tears into the years [decades? am I allowed to count in decades yet?] I've been in the industry than I'd like to admit, thanks.


I can use decades. Heck, that is not even counting all the years I was riding before I became a legal adult. 



Spastic_Dove said:


> We're *****s now too?
> 
> Well...I do need some extra income to pay for this horsey habit...hmm


:lol: LOL! Very funny!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I see alot of fencing made of wire here now. Usually it is done with metal posts and the wire goes through the posts then attaches at the ends with clamps. There are wire tighteners in the end pieces so you can continually tighten the fence up. My neighbor did it to his place and it is about 7 foot high with five strands of wire. It is woven thick wire, no way a horse could break through it, although one could put a leg through. Since the holes are drilled through the metal fence posts, it is very sturdy, but if the wire was just attached to wood posts, then I imagine it could be a safety issue at some point.
I know the BLM is very very careful here when they adopt, even if you pass the application process, they send someone out to check the fences, if they don't pass, you don't get the horse. Lots of folks try to get by with lesser fence and it just doesn't work. After all, these are WILD horses, even if they have been in corrals for awhile, doesn't mean they will not panic and revert to wild behavior when put in a new situation without friends.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> After all, we're all so filthy rich, we have a private groom on hand at all times. Fix fence? Not a chance. Build a barn? Why bother. TACK MY OWN HORSE? Are you insane, CALL THE HELP!


Could you imagine? To be like that girl Veronica on Saddle Club... and yes, I must admit I do watch it. 

On this not, I think it's time to close this one. On second thought. People could learn from it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Please do not close it. I really am interested in photos and sketches of the fencing.

The OP says she sent sketches to the BLM so I should hope once they (since it is two people, really) get back on they will be able to easily post them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Please do not close it. I really am interested in photos and sketches of the fencing.
> 
> The OP says she sent sketches to the BLM so I should hope once they (since it is two people, really) get back on they will be able to easily post them.


Against my better judgement, I will leave this thread open. Should the explicit insults continue, the thread will be closed and removed.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I spend my time "trolling" the forum usually while at work...a minute here and a minute there. I have my 2 horses that I do board at another place because I don't have the room. BUT...I'm the one who takes care of them. I feed and change water twice a day (before I come into work, and when I get off from work); clean stalls, when my guys are actually inside...twice a day when needed though; I'm RESPONSIBLE (both monetarily and physically)for ALL repairs that are needed on the barn or fencing...including buying new gates, posts, boards, and the web horse fencing to go on the OUTSIDE of the three 1X6 boards that are on the fence to hold the BO's 2 miniature donkeys in; AND I'm responsible for keeping both the barn and the tack room clean. My husband pays for NOTHING even though he's primarily the one who rides my little mare. No vet bills, feed, hay, farrier, repairs...nothing. I know that at times I struggle, have NEVER been rich...or had a sugar daddy, have never been considered by anyone to be snotty or spoiled...and believe me when I say that I have pulled myself up by my thin and frayed shoe strings more than a few times.

I have ridden since I was 7 or 8. I worked at a show barn for 5 years working the horses, showing for others, giving lessons, mucking stalls, feeding, and anything else he needed me to do just to semi-prepare myself to have my own horse. Not to mention owning off and on for the past 30 some odd years, having to sell or give horses away when I could no longer afford all the expenses. I've had many "accidents" myself...scrapes, bruises, losing teeth, breaking bones, injuring internal organs, and having to make trips to the ER and actually staying in the hospital for up to 10 days (at least one of those being in intensive care) because of my love and passion for horses. I will say that I learn lots from the horses themselves, and more from other people who have been involved horses longer and sometimes shorter amounts of time than I have. The people on THIS FORUM alone have helped me out more times than I can count. I'm learning more every day by being a "forum *****", and I'm LOVING every minute of it. 

You're 18 and still have a lot to learn...as do I being much older than you. You're about the same age as my daughter (who I raised by myself), and loving her as much as I do, I can't shelter her or keep her from making mistakes. She's at the point that she's learning from life and her own mistakes. I don't think anybody's intention on here was to attack you...I know that wasn't mine. My first experience owning a "seasoned" horse was a nightmare...even though I had been around and working with horses for most of my life. I was offering my advice from my own experiences. If you took offense to it, I'm sorry. But I have to agree with the person who posted "Don't burn any bridges" in a previous post in this thread. There is a wealth of information on here. It's up to you whether you want to utilize it or not.

BTW...it's taken me over 2 hours to make this post due to my being at work. And I know nobody has noticed, but I normally don't get on here very much after work due to having other responsibilities that have to be taken care of along with the horses during the evenings.

Saying all of this, I wish you the best of luck in your first horse owning experience.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not posing up the paperwork. I'll post pictures of the fence when I take pictures of my horse so I can have his conformation looked at. Please delete this thread as I was not the one posting for the most part and it is lies. I've never broken a horse but have been around them for years. If you look at my other posts they are not rude. Please just delete this it's a load of bullcrap drama.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GuitarChump said:


> Please delete this thread as I was not the one posting for the most part and it is lies.


Really? Then just who _was_ posting all the lies, drama, and vile insults under your user name? A drunken house guest? Some stranger off the street? Your cat? :?

The cat I might actually believe, as they're in a plot to take over the world and can't be trusted......


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, to those with experience... How the wire fence (and I'm not talking about mesh here) can be safe without making it hot? Or I'm missing something here (granted I didn't go through all pages of discussion)? I mean if the space between wires is wide enough the horse can easily got leg there and got stuck.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Mmm you're funny. It was my boyfriend who thinks I'm a loser for coming on here, but I like it. Anyway he was on my laptop and I was logged in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The wire fence around here that folks put up(I think alot of it is because its so cold and we get up to 6feet of snow, the metal doesn't fall apart like wood does) is spaced about 1 foot apart between rows. I would guess a horse could kick between the rows and get stuck, then struggle and get hurt. with the fence my neighbor has, have never seen any horse get stuck or hurt, but I am sure it happens.
GuitarChump, just out of curiousity? If you have never trained a horse at all, just been around them, how is it you think you can train a mustang that has had no handling since being caught over a year ago I believe you said? First time trainers with lots of "horse" experience meaning been around horses alot have major issues with domestic handled from birth colts to break and train, teaching them to lead, tie, ride, etc. I am just surprised you have chosen to take on a unhandled untrained mustang to begin with.........and as a first horse?
Doesnt BLM care who the horses go to? Someone who just decides to get a first horse and oh yea, I want a mustang, they can just adopt one? Guess I haven't ever really checked into the requirements except fencing. Friends of ours adopted a yearling stallion a few years back, it was on of thehardest experiences of their lives, and they had trained many horses before that. They did eventually get him trained and ridable(gelded of course) but lots of climbing over fences to get away, injuries, broken equipment, etc. during the course of the time it took to make him a safe horse. Certainly not a first horse for them, can't imagine how an inexperienced person can take on a mustang.
Hope the horse doesn't suffer for it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Just went out and counted the wires , it is 6 inches between rows, not 1 foot. That makes a difference and probably why I haven't seen any problems with this particular fence.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wyominggrandma said:


> The wire fence around here that folks put up(*I think alot of it is because its so cold and we get up to 6feet of snow, the metal doesn't fall apart like wood does*) is spaced about 1 foot apart between rows. I would guess a horse could kick between the rows and get stuck, then struggle and get hurt. with the fence my neighbor has, have never seen any horse get stuck or hurt, but I am sure it happens.


Yep, that makes sense. I still have a feeling that for some horses wire fence won't be safe thought (unless it's hot). My dummy stacked her head(!) between the post and gate, and the space was less than 6". End result scratched all around head... Sigh....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

GuitarChump said:


> I'm not posing up the paperwork. I'll post pictures of the fence when I take pictures of my horse so I can have his conformation looked at. <snip> If you look at my other posts they are not rude. Please just delete this it's a load of bullcrap drama.


Oh, I thought you had sent sketches to the BLM so it would be easy for you to post those same sketches. Sorry.

I am confused about this post though. You call this bullcrap drama but also say you are not rude...

It is hard to believe that someone that cares about you would go around on a BB that you belong to and intentionally make you look bad.



kitten_Val said:


> Folks, to those with experience... How the wire fence (and I'm not talking about mesh here) can be safe without making it hot? Or I'm missing something here (granted I didn't go through all pages of discussion)? I mean if the space between wires is wide enough the horse can easily got leg there and got stuck.


I have to agree with you. Unless the wires are really far apart with the wires snug (so getting caught is not really an option) I would think it pretty much has to be hot to be safe.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The colt was probably born in captivity and is probably far gentler than the yearlings I own. It has never had a chance to escape so I doubt it will try. I don't understand why someone would go to the trouble of driving 7 hours to get a mustang and skimp and cut corners on fencing for it. The person that hauled it is probably right. It is hard to fence anything in with wire because it stretches and bends. In my opinion the OP should have not adopted a mustang to begin with but since that ship has sailed put the horse in the pen and hope for the best. The BLM is very unlikely to send someone to check on the horse and is even less likely to take it back unless you don't feed it for a month or two.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

GuitarChump said:


> What's the difference between 1x1's and 2x6s? He's going to see the wood either way and there is wire up. Meaning there's no way he can get through and he will see the wood and wont smash into it. Unless there's a good reason, other than "that's what they require" 1x1s seem fine.


The difference is that my 3 yo child could break a 1x1. A 2x6 is much much stronger. If your horse tries to break through the fence a busted 1x1 will become a spear and may do considerable damage. After reading more of the posts on this thread I think you should turn the horse back to the BLM and buy a box set of Saddle Club DVD's.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

State it like it is Kevinshorses


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

*I think this is the type of cable the OP was talking about.

She said this in the original post: "*It's steel braided wire. It holds telephone poles up.*"*
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/im-going-jump-out-my-window-68256/#ixzz13VH0lpmA​
*So that's why I think it is this, and not "normal" wire fencing. I won't know either way though unless she says something...*
*
Sorry I couldn't find a closer shot...
*


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

You can't see the plastic around it but it is thick. 








With the extra wood








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

GC, I am sorry but that is not adequate fencing for an unhandled horse. It is my understanding that the horse is a yearling, correct? So that means that he/she is still fairly small, correct? Those wires are at least a foot apart so it would be nothing for the horse to put it's head through and walk right through it. That wire is also thin enough to really cause some damage if the horse runs into it or kicks through it. I was picturing something about the size of my thumb when you were saying 'thick' but what you have is what, 3/8 inch, _maybe_ 1/2?

Here are the rules directly from the BLM website and from the way that I read them, your fence is still nowhere close to acceptable. If you keep trying to cut corners and improvise, you will spend more money than you would if you just fixed it correctly in the first place.


> The acceptable corral must be sturdy and constructed out of poles, pipes, or planks (minimum 1.5 inch thickness) without dangerous protrusions. Barbed wire, large-mesh woven, stranded, and electric materials are unacceptable for fencing.
> 
> Posts should be a minimum of six inches in diameter and spaced no farther than eight feet apart. Horizontal rails should be three-inch minimum diameter poles or planks at least two feet x eight feet. If you use poles, there should be a minimum of five horizontal rails, and when you use 2" x 8" planks, there should be at least four rails. No space between rails should exceed 12". You should fasten all rails to the inside of the post with either heavy nails or lag screws.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's actually worse than what I had pictured in my head. Can you add more planks to it?


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Native Americans kept them fenced in with twigs and berries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

And the world was a different place then. Not a very good argument for today's world and everything in it!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but after carefully looking at the picture of the fence, I can see why they want a minimum of 2x6's. Those 1 x 1's will break with a horse rubbing hard against them, and then you'll have a nice sharp pointed spear. 

I can see the work you have done, and I sympathize, but really, there's a reason to use the stronger boards. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

GuitarChump said:


> Native Americans kept them fenced in with twigs and berries.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: Bahahahha.:lol: Seriously? This is your argument. C'mon, I was even trying to offer suggestions. But twigs and berries? Native Americans didnt have to worry about their horse running onto oncoming traffic. 

You can buy mustangs without going through the BLM and you could have saved yourself a whole lot of trouble.

Are you going to add some 2x6s?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

She could have read the regulations and saved herself a whole lot of trouble but we all see where THAT stands.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

It was a joke. Sense of humor anyone? The boards are on the outside of the wire so he can lean on it all he wants and it just touches the boards. Obviously he could break them but a mustang could also break a 2x6 just as fast. And thats a bit bigger of a spear. No I'm not adding anything. The BLM said its safe. My horse will be here on friday probably.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Amarea said:


> She could have read the regulations and saved herself a whole lot of trouble but we all see where THAT stands.


And where does that stand? Idk if youre blind but it clearly states that I was told wrong information. I read the website, and I called. They said wire could be used. Does no one understand that or do you just want something to nag about?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought the berries and twigs response was kind of cute! I'm trying to remember the reasoning on fences. I thought it was... for a paddock or a field the boards go on the inside so that when the horse leans on them they don't push the boards out and then for a riding arena the boards go on the outside so that if you fall into it, the boards give... Am I right?...?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

GC, don't know if it's Anna or Mike posting now, but either way, I sincerely wish you the best of luck with your horse. There is a members journal section on the forum, and it would be interesting to follow your progress with the horse. Might want to consider doing one. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I thought the berries and twigs response was kind of cute! I'm trying to remember the reasoning on fences. I thought it was... for a paddock or a field the boards go on the inside so that when the horse leans on them they don't push the boards out and then for a riding arena the boards go on the outside so that if you fall into it, the boards give... Am I right?...?


I believe you are, but don't trust my memory. The reasoning makes sense.:wink:


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

yes generally you put them on the inside so if they kick it it wont push out. That's not what we did.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

You're not listening to anyone's advice, you're making excuses where they don't belong. A 1x1 will snap like a twig, and then not only do you have a piece of fence missing, you have a pointy spear that your horse can now catch himself on, as *Kevinshorses* pointed out. 2x6s are a hell of a lot stronger, and it takes much, much more for them to break. 
Do it properly, or don't do it at all.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok you only have to say it once. I get the picture. You don't like it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

That fence is an accident waiting to happen. But come on folks, Guitarchump is not listening to any advice from anyone. This girl has never owned a horse, never trained a horse and is getting a BLM mustang as her first horse and putting in it a wire enclosure with little bitty 1 x 1's, where the horse can and will stick a head or leg through the fence. Heck, my 110 pounds dogs could break those boards.
She doesn't care what anyone says, her boyfriend doesn't care since they all know more than any of us. What a joke and the horse will end up paying fo rit by either a catastrophic injury like a broken leg or neck or this very inexperienced girl will end up getting killed because she has watched Flicka and figures she can train her horse just like the movie.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

GuitarChump said:


> Ok you only have to say it once. I get the picture. You don't like it.


But why does it matter if you "get the picture" if you're still not concerned about your horse's safety?

What concerns me most is what you stated in the earlier pages of this thread; "I've broken a 17.1hh Clydesdale, I think I can break a 14hh mustang, wild or not...." No, it doesn't work like that. I don't know about the acceptance process for adopting a mustang from the BLM, but you don't seem qualified. Sorry. Being in captivity for a year does NOT make a mustang easy to deal with. You're completely in over your head. An 18-yr old girl without a job or any prior experience with mustangs, managing the complete training and maintenance of one with the budget of someone without a job, who's not willing to spent a few hundred dollars to take a very risky object out of her horse's environment, not to mention having fencing worse than I imagined before I saw the picture....hmm. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's great you all have such wonderful advice, but I sent the pictures to the people who own mustangs and would never put them in harms way. They liked the fencing. I'm not asking you guys to make your fences this way so back off.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Are the posts concreted?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

GuitarChump said:


> I think it's great you all have such wonderful advice, but I sent the pictures to the people who own mustangs and would never put them in harms way. They liked the fencing. I'm not asking you guys to make your fences this way so back off.


I have some valuble advise for you.

People on this fourm are not as heartless as your making them sound. 

I live in one of the biggest equine comunitys in the us. 99% of the farms here have 3 to 5 rows of 2 x 6s usualy with hotwire and/or no clime wire. the other farms have barbed wire. I can tell your from exsperiance(SP?) that even with the wood fence that horses end up hurt. Wire like what you have would probably be safe for some horses, but I know my captive bred mare would go right through that in a heart beat. 

You seem to want us to think that you have the knowladge to do this. So why not start akting like you care what we say or why even be on here at all? 

By the way its a good idea to never post a thread complaining about some thing if all you want to hear is "oh your right!" "I can't belive that they didnt realize that your God and the sun shines out of your @$$."

I'm not saying that, thats what your doing but its just my advice to you. Every one on here has there own opinion on things if you dont want to here them then dont post.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yikes. I'm actually more concerned about those flimsy posts then the dangerous wire or the toothpick boards.

I wouldn't keep my domesticated horse behind that. And I can keep her fenced with twine!

Good luck. You're going to need it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OK I just had an idea. what if you get some of that plasticy type neon tape and tye some of that on the wire so its more visible? I think that may help.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

OP, I'm also worried about the posts you're using to strap your fencing to - how big are they, and how far are they into the ground? Something to consider.
We're all wasting our time on this one. She's spoken with people that have told her that her fencing is okay, even though all of us here have told her it isn't. On that same note, it isn't hard to find someone that thinks that Rollkur, for example, is a good idea and has great benefits. She's only hearing what she wants to hear, no matter what other people tell her. She'll find out the hard way, I just hope it isn't too costly. And I'm not talking dollars and cents here. 
As *MacabreMikolaj* said, Good Luck. You're going to need it.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Charis, you never were sugar coating, stop trying to be dramatic. And youre right. I really couldn't care less about what you have to say on this topic anymore. It's done. Unless you want to come over and do it your way, I suggest you move on.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

